
Facebook's Libra Blasted in Congress - benmunster1
https://decrypt.co/7910/uncle-sam-weighs-libra
======
HipGeeks
Great summary. "700 old white men, and roughly three women, gathered in
Congress to ask David Marcus, the man behind Facebook’s Libra Project, why we
should trust the company and how we can be sure its incipient digital
currency/alternative financial system/systemic risk won’t, say, lead to the
downfall of Western civilization." LOL

------
slappyjoe
Fairly hilarious.

